# Group rides or people who want to ride



## dscottyb83 (Sep 3, 2015)

I just moved to the PNW, from Utah, and I am looking for people to ride with. I live in Washougal (about 9 miles East of Vancouver). If anybody wants to get together for a weekend ride or quick evening rides let me know.

Scott


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

I suggest joining the OBRA email list. The road/cross scene in pdx/vancouver is unparalleled and you'll for sure find some to ride with (there is a cross race and mtb race held at the mx track in Washougal as well).


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Scott, 

I'm in East Vancouver, near 164th. I ride the LaCamas area at least once a week. 

The Vancouver Bike Club is pretty active. Check out their website here, vbc-usa.com 

If you don't mind traveling, the Portland Velo is probably the best thing going in the area. Home

Hope that helps.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> .....
> 
> If you don't mind traveling, the Portland Velo is probably the best thing going in the area. Home
> .


Portland Velo is super. I usually do the Tuesday & Thursday rides which mostly go over to Vancouver (Lacamus Lake today) or to the Gorge, typically to the Portland Women's Forum. Very good riders and the ride leader keeps count of people so no one gets abandoned. 
Their Saturday ride is great too but starts at Hillsboro.
Portland Wheelmen Touring Club has a lot of rides too.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Portland Wheelmen Touring Club | Take Life by the Handlebars!

Calendar | Portland Wheelmen Touring Club


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

You live near some of the best riding in the PNW. About a hour north of you by car is the swift reservoir (up the wind river road). Several (8 or 10) quality rides in that area (the tour de blast is not one of them). A lot of old single lane paved logging roads with long climbs and little to no traffic.


dscottyb83 said:


> I just moved to the PNW, from Utah, and I am looking for people to ride with. I live in Washougal (about 9 miles East of Vancouver). If anybody wants to get together for a weekend ride or quick evening rides let me know.
> 
> Scott


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Everything that has been posted here is right. I have only ridden the gorge myself. Some area's have quite a bit of traffic. Others have nothing to speak of. I loved Hood River to The Dalles. I would like to ride over by Lyle Washington. I have a friend that use to live there and She loved it.
I wouldn't mind riding Tour De Blast but I hear it is a not so hot ride. Wrong time of year from what I understand. 
The iconic STP is a standout. 
As for a weekly ride what has been posted should suffice at least for a while.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting thoughts on the Tour De Blast. 
The last couple years they have had it in Sept. and the weather has been excellent. This year was in the low 80's. 
The route is great with a nice wide and smooth shoulder.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

My objection is based on boredom. The first and last third of the ride is mind numbing (in my opinion). I don't know anyone who has done the 26 road to windy ridge that ever did the tour de blast route again.


maximum7 said:


> Interesting thoughts on the Tour De Blast.
> The last couple years they have had it in Sept. and the weather has been excellent. This year was in the low 80's.
> The route is great with a nice wide and smooth shoulder.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> Interesting thoughts on the Tour De Blast.
> The last couple years they have had it in Sept. and the weather has been excellent. This year was in the low 80's.
> The route is great with a nice wide and smooth shoulder.


Just goes to show how little I have paid attention. Yes Sept would be a lot better time of year to do it. Might work on my preparation a bit and give it a go.


----------

